# Garden Pest



## tbow388 (Apr 4, 2013)

Living in North Mississippi we have a lot of different garden critter problems.

I was wondering what you do to keep the pesky things out.

We have deer, coons, moles, opossums, and crows. :bang::bang:


----------



## stihl023/5 (Apr 4, 2013)

They make sprays, but I prefer an electric fence or a 12 gauge.


----------



## Arbonaut (Apr 4, 2013)

Whitetails, Cottontails:

Dog, Marigolds, Human Hair(stinky stuff from the bluehairs and young chick), Cayenne Plants, Eggs.


----------



## chuckwood (Apr 29, 2013)

*bobcats and foxes keep pesky things out*



tbow388 said:


> Living in North Mississippi we have a lot of different garden critter problems.
> 
> I was wondering what you do to keep the pesky things out.
> 
> We have deer, coons, moles, opossums, and crows. :bang::bang:



I used to have a lot of problems with groundhogs, rabbits, and raccoons. We have a 10 acre lot in the middle of
an urban area, and shooting anything will bring the police real quick. I used to trap them and drown them
while they were still in the trap, I used those have-a-heart type traps. I was heartless, but I still
lost new plants, there were still too many survivors. The land is part field, part woods. Relief arrived a few years
ago with some new predators which I love, bobcats and foxes. These animals came in because our property
connects to an urban walking/biking trail system which our city has been slowly developing. The area that I garden
has been producing veggies for over a century, my great grandfather had his garden on that spot. He had no problems with varmints because in those days, dogs ran free and unrestrained, and they kept the varmints out. 
Not so today, all dogs must be confined or tied up, just like the kids are. I now feel badly about people who hunt and trap bobcats, please leave these predators alone, we need them.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Newest Protection*

Here is something I am going to try this year and see if it helps.







I think between the owl, the string over garden with black bag, dog that roams the yard and loves to kill stuff and AR22 rifle maybe it will turn out good!!


----------



## chuckwood (Apr 30, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> Here is something I am going to try this year and see if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm envious, you are obviously in a rural area and you can shoot and let your dogs roam and hunt all
they like. But I forgot to mention in my previous post about predators, I've also got owls, a nesting 
pair of great horned owls. They put a lot of pressure on the rabbits and rodents. What's better than a
plastic owl? A real one!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 30, 2013)

With coons/possy/g.hogs/ect. i live trap them and get rid of them! I've found nothing else that works for me... I don't have any problems with deer, in fact i don't mind having them around, as i shoot three every fall for my freezer.

SR


----------



## dave_376 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a garden for the first time last year. The only thing we harvested was some lettuce early in the year because once the deer figured out there was a buffet there they went to town. They ate all the plants! this year I put up a fence around it. I scrounged up most of the parts for it but it still cost me $100 for a 5ft tall x 100 ft roll of wire weld fence. I got another 75f for free along with all the t posts and 2 chain link fence gates. I'm hoping the fence keeps everything out. I heard monofilament fishing run around the area up off the ground will scare the deer away, they can't see it but when they walk into it they will turn around.


----------



## deerjackie (May 18, 2013)

Night Predator Control & Protection | Protect Against Coyote, Wolf, Owls, Deer | Original Nite Guard Solar


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 18, 2013)

I have about 1/3rd of my garden (roughly 24x32) with a stout mesh fence which is good for deer, rabbits, and groundhogs -- stuff they like goes inside.

I have never had trouble with squash, tomatoes, corn, eggplants, peppers...so those can go outside the fence.

I grow green beans on the fence, deer love them but I put up a fishing line scare wire and they leave them alone now. Before they trimmed everything on the outside, and that really stunted the whole plant inside and out.

Only trouble I had with crows in the past was them digging up seed. I usually buy corn which has been treated now, seeds are pink and the crows don't bother it.

I make a mix of eggs, garlic, oil, and hot pepper that I whisk up and sit out in the sun for a few days to brew, then strain it into a 1 gallon sprayer. Spritz that on the daylillies and hostas and knock on wood so far it seems to be working. Started using a commercial repellent too late last year, it worked but still had a lot of damage. This year I did have some early spring nibbles before I started spraying but no trouble since.

Did have squirrels last year decimate my sunflowers, not sure what to do about that. Though I hear squirrel is good meat, and I'm reckoning sunflower finished squirrel is probably exceptional.


----------



## slinger (May 18, 2013)

Deer are a big problem here, they eat the tops out of garden plants and shrubs. My golden retriever works about as well as anything I've tried, soap, human hair predator urine etc. Usually don't eat much. 

I built this this spring and the only pests so far have been spider mites. Sprayed for the little buggers for the second time today. They love lettuce and strawberries. 




The netting on the inside keeps most of the furry critters out.


----------

